# 1.5 gal shrimphaus journal (final hurrah 1/20/11)



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

i have this same tank  i also ripped out the led light and have a CF sitting over it. it's currently just holding a bunch of extra java moss and riccia, but i'd like to do something with it one day. this is looking great


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

Update: Blackout worked! For the most part, at least. The tank's resident planarians went nuts during the blackout but are gone now that the filter and light are on full blast. There are still a few patches of the filamentous algae, but they seem to be "in remission". I'm not sure it's hair algae; I think it might be spirogyra instead. But no matter, it's under control.



















Apologies for the weird purple tint. My camera is aging. 

5 RCS will be arriving soon, courtesy of epicfish, and I also have some Süßwassertang on the way.

JennaH - you should try a moss lawn! All you'd need are a few stones to make an Amanoesque grassy field.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome! You ready to give up that duckweed yet? :icon_wink


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

It'll probably be another week or two before the duckweed needs culling. I was brutal before the blackout and took out all but about a 2"x2" patch. The stuff grows fast, but not quite _that_ fast.

There might still be some out on my pond, but the pond goldfish has probably eaten it all by now. I can check, though.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh well, great tank though.
I'll be happy to buy any trimmings too.


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

Re that filter. I have the same and there is barely any bubbles. I do have some stocking over the vents. But apart from that the flow is very good, just no bubbles...

Enjoying this tank as well.


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

The tank is back to a 3 day blackout.

Turns out the spirogyra algae has an attitude. It's hard to get rid of (according to other people on here, apparently it's THE hardest algae to get rid of, joy. It loves good water conditions). The tank was fine for a day or two post-blackout, and then the algae came back en masse. So I'm going all-out on the algae: blackout, Excel, reduced ferts, reduced photoperiod for a few days.

Keep your fingers crossed that I'll be able to kick it. I'd hate to lose this 'scape. Where will my little shrimps live when they get here? :icon_sad:

@Destroyer551 - thanks! You probably won't want any trimmings until after I'm sure the spirogyra is gone. 

@Lindo - I've noticed that the Hagen Mini is very sensitive to things blocking the vents and/or sponge. A few tiny plant leaves are enough to cut bubble production in mine, so I rinse the sponge media frequently to clear it. That, and you need the venturi valve plugged in and open for maximum bubbling.


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

Bad news.  After three days in the dark, the algae is _still there_. I'm dosing 1 ml Excel/gallon and hoping for the best. But if I can't get rid of the algae in another week, I'm going to give up on this project and rescape.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Aw, is it really that bad?
To be honest I could care less whether I have algae or not.
As long as the tank isn't butt ugly or nasty, I'm fine with it.


----------



## python (Mar 21, 2007)

Look into the hydrogen peroxide method for killing algae. Basically you buy some H2O2, and one of those baby syringes for dosing medicine, turn off all the flow and go to town carefully squirting the algae. It will start to bubble and fizz almost immediately, then die. This method has worked great for me and hasn't hurt any shrimp or fish. The byproducts of the h2o2 reaction are just water and oxygen, and it begins to break down immediately when exposed to light (hence why it always comes in a brown/opaque bottle).


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

Destroyer - It's not that bad... yet. Problem is how fast the spirogyra algae can rebound. I'm going to wait and see what happens, but I worry that it'll take over the tank within a week or two. I don't mind a few algae spots, that's normal for a planted tank, but I don't want the 'scape to be nothing but algae. 

Python - I'll give that a try. So far I've squirted Excel directly on the algae, but H2O2 sounds like it might work better. The hard part is the HC: most of the algae patches are wound around low-lying stems of HC. Worth a shot, though!


----------



## python (Mar 21, 2007)

The fizz effect is very satisfying. Its like you can see the algae dying right before your eyes. And don't worry about the bubbles, its pure O2.


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info, good luck in the algae battle. Mine has red cherry shrimp in hence covering the inlets (now with thinner pantyhose) as worried about them being sucked in. Flow is a lot better now, thanks for the obvious advice


----------



## python (Mar 21, 2007)

How is this tank doing?


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

Good news! Between the Excel, the H2O2, the blackout, dropping K/FE, and adding the shrimp, all of the algae is gone. Whoo hoo! Python, thanks so much for suggesting direct application of H2O2 - watching the algae literally fizz away was one of my most satisfying moments as an aquarium keeper. I'm impressed that the H2O2 nailed the algae but didn't seem to bother the HC.










I added three cherry shrimp and one Amano, and I've got three more cherries waiting to join the crew sometime next week. I trimmed the scraggly Rotala down and stuck some of the bushier tips into the substrate to fill in the gap. Also added some Subwassertang on the driftwood and in the corners. 





































I'm thinking of getting a bright red stem plant to go in the center back.


----------



## Matt724 (Jul 7, 2009)

very cool. do you have any co2 running in there? and how many WC do you perform a week? Looks good to me, can't wait for it to fill out in a few months. BTW, what's that wrapped around the driftwood? Is it string?


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Congrats on eradicating the algae. Looking forward to seeing some of the growth fill in (I'm assuming thats moss tied to the tree?)


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

*Matt724 *- No CO2, just Flourish Excel as a carbon source. I also have the venturi valve on the filter set to constantly aerate the water, which may help add a bit of CO2 to the mix.

Water changes are once a week, ~50%. The plants, especially the Mayaca and duckweed, do an amazing job of keep the nitrates low. I've tested water quality after a week, and nitrates are near zero, despite all the shrimp poop.

It's cotton thread wrapped around the driftwood to hold the Subwassertang on. 

*tuonor* - thanks! I'm glad the problem algae is gone. Now all I get is a little bit of regular green spot algae, no big deal. And yep, that's moss and Subwassertang tied to the driftwood.

TANK UPDATES:








One of my female cherries is berried. Those guys got busy fast! I only had them in the tank for about 2 weeks when I noticed one of the females with eggs. And I just caught the other female mating with two males yesterday, so I may have yet another berried female.

Here are a couple of tank progress shots:








December 29









Yesterday. The filter intake is covered by a nylon stocking in anticipation of shrimp babies.

Speaking of shrimp:


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

Update: ~*babies*~

Yep, there are baby cherry reds in my tank. Success! 

It took me several weeks to notice them; at first, I thought the berried female's breeding attempt was a dud. The shrimplets stayed hidden in the moss and Subwassertang until they hit about 1/4" long, and then a few started venturing into the open at night. I've counted at least 6 out and foraging at one time.

I'm excited. I'll probably hold on to a few -- I need more adult females because I only have one at the moment -- and the rest I'll sell off, lest the tank get too crowded.

Here are some recent shots:



























Big Mama herself.

*TANK PROBLEMS (help me troubleshoot please!):* The HC is getting a bit scraggly. The old leaves, especially around the base of the stems, are slightly yellow and have brown dusting around the edges. What could be going on? I don't *think* I'm under-dosing ferts.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't help you with your HC problem, but this tank is adorable!! I've been considering adding a pico to my 'collection', and this made the decision easier roud: Great job!


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

wow, this tank looks really good, i'm so mad i havent seen it before! haha... congrats on your babies, i've always thought RCS are cute lil things


----------



## hyunbaw (Jan 18, 2006)

great setup! 

i'm surprised no one has asked.. 
1. where'd you get the light?
2. what do feed the shrimp?

oh, and i believe that HC problem is dubbed the "toupee effect"
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/82439-finnex-4-gallon-9.html
problem #2


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

Amazonfish - thanks! Glad my tank was an inspiration. I think little tanks are a blast... as long as you can avoid algae and water parameter problems, of course. Little tanks can be unforgiving. 

demosthenes - thank you, I'm flattered you like it. I'm happy it came together well. When I set it up, I did so with little forethought for the design. I threw plants in where I thought they'd look good, and I got lucky that they filled in nicely.

hyunbaw - thanks! In answer to your questions:

1. The lamp is a $9 clip lamp from Staples with a 15W Daylight CF bulb.
2. One day of the week, I give them a tiny chunk of an Hikari Algae Wafer. For the rest of the week, they're fending for themselves, eating the (quite abundant) algae in the tank.

Aha, that looks like what's going on with my HC. Thanks for the link. I'll give the HC a trim next water change.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I saw your post on another thread re: how much excel in a nano. I have a 29g planted set up with yellow shrimp. There is much controversy over excel, dosing and shrimp. I see you're shrimp don't seem to mind the excel, as they are producing. I have started dosing excel in my 29gallon. A week later I found one dead shrimp. Sigh...not saying this is the reason for the shrimp dying. Just wondering if you've seen any deaths since dosing excel.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Great little tank! It makes me want to try doing a pico tank again, but a slightly larger one than my 4" x 4" cube that I tried last time :hihi: 

As for excel, I've not had trouble with it and shrimp in any of my tanks


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

Great looking tank!


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

*londonloco *- Only one death a few weeks ago; an adult female. I'm not sure why she died. I'm inclined to say she had trouble with a molt, but there's no way to know for sure. Other than that, everyone seems to be in good health. The babies are growing up and mama is berried again. I'll be sure to keep you posted on any future deaths (I hope there are none!) I'm sorry to hear that one of your shrimp didn't make it.

*Karackle* - Thanks! Heh, I feel your pain. I tried a 4"x5" pico in a glass vase... it lasted all of one week before it got smothered by algae. I think 1 gallon is the limit of my pico skills.

*actioncia* - Thank you!


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Um, I forgot about molting...maybe it was not a death, but a molt...omg...what a dweeb I am!


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

If the "body" was clear, not smelly, and light, it was probably just the exoskeleton from a molt. If the body was pinkish, stinky, and bulky, it was probably the shrimp itself. In the case of my dead female, she was a light pink color and very rank-smelling upon removal from my tank.


----------



## TheShrimpOtaku (Feb 28, 2010)

is there a limit to how much hydrogen peroxide I can use to kill this mean Spirogyra out of my tank?


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

TheShrimpOtaku - Sorry for my late reply! The answer is yes, there is a limit to the amount you want to use per application. When I spot treat algae with Excel or H2O2, I tend to use about 1 mL per gallon or less. Other threads on this forum have suggested that you don't want to exceed 3 mL per gallon. 

I've been neglecting my tank threads, haven't I? The good news is, I haven't been neglecting the tanks -- the Shrimphaus is still alive and flourishing. Here's what the tank looks like as of this past weekend:










Everything, including the shrimp colony, has grown explosively.

One more cool thing: during tank cleaning some time ago, a piece of HC dislodged from the carpet and got trapped in a nook on the top of the driftwood. I now have a semi-emergent, semi-submerged crown on my manzanita driftwood tree. I love it!










For kicks, here's how the tank has progressed over the last few months:









March 7









March 22









March 28









April 18









May 2









June 6

I'm planning to cut my RCS colony back to 10 or so individuals so that I can introduce some new shrimp into the mix to diversify the gene pool. There must be at least 80 or so RCS in the tank at the moment, with more on the way... something about the tank setup and/or the water quality has inspired the shrimp to breed quickly and furiously. I'll be posting a Swap n Shop thread for RCS sales soon, so keep yours eyes peeled if you want any!


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like I may be your buyer Tsu im setting up a shrimp tank right now.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I Didn't read everything.... But I couldn't find info...

Is this tank running on DIY CO2 or just Excel?

Also what's that chopstik looking thing on your HC on the last picture?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

PinoyBoy said:


> I Didn't read everything.... But I couldn't find info...
> 
> Is this tank running on DIY CO2 or just Excel?
> 
> Also what's that chopstik looking thing on your HC on the last picture?


Yeah I was wondering about your CO2 as well. Whatever it is, it seems to be working


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

ryndisher - Cool! I'll PM you about the shrimp as soon as I'm ready to unload them.

PinoyBoy - Excel only. I'm too afraid of soda bottle explosions in my newly-painted room to try the DIY method. The chopstik things are wooden toothpicks. That front corner of the HC mat lifted up off the ground a bit, so the toothpicks were a temporary measure to hold it down long enough to re-root.

The Excel has worked wonderfully. The tank gets dosed daily according to the Seachem nano dosing chart that's been floating around these forums. Pretty small doses, usually .15 mL a day of Excel. I dose Flourish Excel, Iron, Flourish, Nitrogen, Phosphorus, and Potassium. I stopped dosing Trace after I noticed shrimp deaths corresponding with the days I dosed Trace. The only algae I get is great dust on the acrylic, which I brush/scrape off during cleanings.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Also i was looking for some HC to carpet with so maybe i could kill 2 birds with 1 stone?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So the bubbles coming out from the filter are oxygen bubbles?


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

ryndisher - I might be able to trim some for you! It wouldn't be a particularly large portion, only about 1 square inch, but if that small of a size works for you, then sure thing! I also have plenty of excess Taiwan Moss and Subwassertang. 

ZooTycoonMaster - Yep, it's oxygen. The Hagen Elite Mini is an excellent nano filter. It's essentially a foam filter and air stone in one unit. The air comes from a venturi valve that hangs out the back of the tank. I've seen some people on these forums rig the Hagen Mini into a CO2 bubbler, so it can be done, but I haven't tried yet.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Your HC has grown in very well. I wish mine would come in like that.  I love the little patch of emersed HC too.


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow I love it! I wanna come steal your RCS


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

One final bump for Shrimphaus!

In November 2010, a year after establishing Shrimphaus, I converted it to a simple Iwagumi. Just 3 rocks (which have cool textures), some HC, and some DHG. And the shrimp, of course!










As of today, the whole tank is on sale. I hate to see it go, but I need to cut back on the hobby as I move into graduate school. I'll miss Shrimphaus! It had a good run.

The 2.5 gallon low-tech is still running - I'll be updating its thread soon!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Aww, it looks wonderfu!!


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you! I'll miss it, but since it's going to another PT forum member, it'll be in good hands.


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps (Dec 6, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## g01ngog (Dec 30, 2010)

I just saw this thread after I acquired the aquarium and I hope I'll be able to keep it flourishing like you have  

I'm thinking about using this thread to post updates on the tank instead of creating a new one.


----------



## logi-cat (May 21, 2009)

enjoy reading the thread, good luck with it g01ngog, hope you do TsuRyuu proud


----------



## g01ngog (Dec 30, 2010)

Just a little update. I've had the tank for about a week and 1/2 now, and its thriving. It came with 1 berried female and as of last night, had at least 3 more. I'll put up pictures of it when I get back home.


----------

